# Breeding Cory's



## angelpimp (Apr 24, 2006)

I have a 5 cory cats of the same type (genus forgotton) and I would like to know the following:

1 - What would be a good tank setup?
2 - What about water temp? I have heard and read conflicting info.
3 - Type of food for conditioning?
4 - Are the canableistic with there eggs?
5 - Any other tips or tricks that one should know?

I will get a picture and post it in here as soon as I can for help in identifying them.

Thanks in advnace!

:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Angelpimp,
Different types of cories need different conditions. Knowing which ones you have is very important. As a general rule...4-6 cories is good in a 10 gallon, and groups of 8-12 will fare well in a 20. You can go with more for the pygmy cories, and less for the larger species (like Robustus).
I use all bare bottom - single species - tanks for breeding. But I know of many people that have been sucessful with sand/gravel/rocks/driftwood/ and plants in the tank. The bottom line is: well conditioned cories aren't very fussy.
Water temps varie with different types as well. But they normally do well at room temp. I prefer different frozen foods for conditioning...but the best overall food for cories to breed, is live black worms. Don't use tubifex worms, unless they are the freeze-dried type.
Most cories will eat thier eggs relatively quickly after a spawn. Some will wait 24 hours. And a few will leave them alone. You need to know which fish you actually have, before learning any specific tips and tricks.


----------

